# Hitachi/Agility wins UK Intercity Express contract



## jamesontheroad (Feb 12, 2009)

The Labour Government has announced the winner of the Super Express contract to build the first tranche of trains that will replace Britain's venerable Intercity 125 and Intercity 225 fleets. Agility is a consortium of Barclays, Laing and Hitachi, although the government has made the contract conditional on the trains being built in the UK.







Details of Hitachi's bid here:

http://www.hitachi-rail.com/rail_now/hot_t...0701/index.html

Department for Transport press release:

http://nds.coi.gov.uk/environment/fullDeta...epartment=False



> Thursday 12 February 2009 07:25Department for Transport (National)
> 
> Passengers and economy to benefit from biggest investment in trains for a generation
> 
> ...


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Feb 12, 2009)

Strange, no overhead wires in that photo.


----------



## jamesontheroad (Feb 13, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> Strange, no overhead wires in that photo.


Not strange, because the Super Express will be produced in diesel, electric and bi-model diesel/electric versions.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Feb 13, 2009)

jamesbrownontheroad said:


> PetalumaLoco said:
> 
> 
> > Strange, no overhead wires in that photo.
> ...


Ah, ok. I followed some of the links and saw pics of an electric.


----------

